# leveling uneven laminate countertop



## Redeye001 (May 22, 2011)

my plan is to use rustolem countertop transformation kit on my old kitchen laminate countertops. Problem: lifting seams in a couple of spots but not that bad. can I use a leveling compound over the uneven seams to achieve an even surface then apply the adhesive and stones. if so what kind of leveling compound will be the best that is sandable. thanks


----------



## joecaption (May 22, 2011)

Any painted on coating is never going to last for very long, and if the laminite is coming unstuck to what evers under it then it's trash and anything painted over that area is just going to crack.
New tops are not that expencive and can be done DIY with just a few simple tools.
Home Depot sells some now that look just like granite and are dressed up with a Roman Ogee edge not the old style rolled edge.


----------



## Redeye001 (May 23, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Any painted on coating is never going to last for very long, and if the laminite is coming unstuck to what evers under it then it's trash and anything painted over that area is just going to crack.
> New tops are not that expencive and can be done DIY with just a few simple tools.
> Home Depot sells some now that look just like granite and are dressed up with a Roman Ogee edge not the old style rolled edge.



thanks for your reply but that doesn't answer my question.:banana:


----------



## Redeye001 (May 23, 2011)

I have solved the problem. I can use some of the adhesive compound that comes in the kit. the kit covers 50 square feet and I have 35 to cover. it dries rock hard and can be sanded.


----------



## nealtw (May 25, 2011)

Let us Know how it works out, some of us will have a negitive attitude, the only time I have heard of this was a guy flipping a house.


----------

